# A.I. Light Advice Please



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

I am gearing up to AI my girls this year and want to have an extra light. I helped a friend with her does last year and luckily she had two lights because one broke right in the middle of the procedure. I am wondering if the lights with the alligator clips are cumbersome because of the cord. It sure seems like it would be less to look around than the one that came in my kit. Any experiences and recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
janice


----------



## Lonestar Sky (Jul 8, 2012)

Janice,

I like the one that came in my AI kit from Bio-Genics. I have used it for 5-6 seasons with no issues, but I think I will order a backup. I have one from Snap-On in my work tool kit which is very close to the one in the AI kit. I haven't seen a corded one but it sounds like it may complicate the process. Good Luck.

Don


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I have three lights... One alligator clip one... not sure where that even is, because I HATE IT!!! Not that it is a bad light I just find it very cumbersome and the light is not as bright as my other ones. I have two of the Bio-Genics (Bio-Lights) and I LOVE them. I had one that had/has an issue with the light flickering on and off sometimes, but I probably need to replace the bulb in it. LOVE these lights, but I also love the speculum as well.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I have not found one that I love yet. I have the one with a cord that alligator clips, and I like it a lot, EXCEPT it is much too big a diameter and so once you get your gun in, it is very difficult to see around. The cord is plenty long and doesn't really seem to get in the way at all. The Biogenics light is a great size and lights up well, but doesn't clip on and I can't get the stupid ring thing that is suppose to hold it in the speculum to do just that--I just have my helper hold it for me, and it usually keeps getting shoved into the center in my way a bit.  Plus, the battery part seems kind of flimsy and my new one I bought last year has that issue Shawna talked about with the on/off flickering; mine usually does it at just the wrong time like when I've just found the os or I'm just guiding the gun into the os. This is the one I usually use though, because I can see around it with the gun in.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Someone needs to invent a very slender clip on light; that would be perfect!!


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I have used the clip on light for years now....it has it's disadvantages, but it works for me. Now with the small speculum, it leaves you very little room to work. I only use the large speculums, so I can move the clip or adjust how I clip it to the speculum, and have enough room to work. I had the Bio-Genics one for a short time, and found it awkward for me. I am going to try the Jorgensen speculum and light this fall, so I'll see how that works out.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Is the Jorgensen a type where the light source is somehow placed within the speculum? Let us know how it goes.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

The light attaches to the Jorgensen speculum on the outside. Here is a link:

http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/breeding/a-i-products.html?p=2


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I saw that pic from Caprine when I googled it, but htey have a poor choice for a background, so I couldn't tell what was going on in the pic.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. I, too am interested in the Jorgensen light and speculum and wondering if it is better. I am also interested in using a duckbilled speculum with just a headlamp. Here is an interesting youtube vid of them using the duckbilled with a headlamp: 



I was impressed at how well you could see the O's even from the outside with the camera and no light to fiddle with at all.
The lights that are flickering on and off...is that the biolight or the Garrity light. I have a Garrity light that came in my kit, it is the one with the black battery base.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

My light that flickers is the Bio-Light.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Got to use the Jorgenson speculum and light yesterday.....I like all the room that it leaves you to work in....will take some getting used to. Glad I invested in it.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

I ordered a couple different kinds of lights including the jorgensen w/speculum and also a duckbilled speculum. I am helping a friend in a couple weeks do 12 of her does. I am planning on making a youtube video of our efforts using the different lights with their respective speculums. I really wish I could have found a youtube video that showed the different kinds in use, so I am going to attempt to do it myself:biggrin


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

So, my friends and I did AI on 12 does over the weekend and used many different types of lights. The Jorgensen speculum was not as easy to insert as the ones from bio-genics and the light was VERY faint compared to either of bio-genics lights. The light with the alligator clip was also very faint and the cord was cumbersome. I am sending both the Jorgensen and alligator clip light back. We also tried a duck-bill speculum and it hurt the doe and I will never do that again. Hands down the brightest, best light was the bio-light, but it does create heat so we mostly used it for checking, not for the actual insemination, for that we used the garrity. That's my critique Hope it helps someone!
janice


----------



## C-Daner (Apr 12, 2013)

I didn't like the Jorgensen light either, really dim compared to the one I have from Superior Semen Works . But I still use the Jorgensen speculums, just use the Superior Light. I really like the Jorgensen speculums.


----------

